# problem: portupgrade simpleagenda



## jotawski (Mar 18, 2010)

hi sirs,

i start with portupgrade -R -p simpleagenda and end with errors like this one

```
Compiling file AlarmManager.m ...
 Compiling file NSString+SimpleAgenda.m ...
 Compiling file AlarmEditor.m ...
 Compiling file SimpleAgenda.m ...
 Linking app SimpleAgenda ...
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libobjc.so.4, needed by /usr/local/GNUstep/System/Library/
Libraries/libgnustep-base.so, may conflict with libobjc.so.2
./obj/NSString+SimpleAgenda.m.o(.text+0x1c): In function `+[NSString(SimpleAgend
a) uuid]':
/kaitag/usr/ports/deskutils/simpleagenda/work/SimpleAgenda-0.40/NSString+SimpleA
genda.m:17: undefined reference to `uuid_generate'
./obj/NSString+SimpleAgenda.m.o(.text+0x2f):/kaitag/usr/ports/deskutils/simpleag
enda/work/SimpleAgenda-0.40/NSString+SimpleAgenda.m:18: undefined reference to `
uuid_unparse'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
gmake[2]: *** [SimpleAgenda.app/./SimpleAgenda] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [internal-app-run-compile-submake] Error 2
gmake: *** [SimpleAgenda.all.app.variables] Error 2
*** Error code 2
 
Stop in /usr/ports/deskutils/simpleagenda.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20100318-39
03-fl273i-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=simpleagenda-0.39 UPGRADE_
PORT_VER=0.39 make DEPENDS_TARGET=package
** Fix the problem and try again.
```

i turn back to normal make and end up with the same thing.

would any one point to the solutions or hints please.

many thanks in advances

best regards,
jotawski


----------

